# Pls help with mfg and value



## steven (Aug 23, 2011)

My bike, I rode as child in Topeka,Ks. in early 1950's
10 x 1.75 Gates solid rubber tires
36' Long  and 21" high at seat
Spring inside frame at seat that acts as shock absorber
Appears to be all original 
Thank you in advance for info


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 23, 2011)

With those solid wheels my first thought was a Grieder Flyer - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grieder-Fly...156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2566b6f0b4 - solid wheels were an identifying design feature of their products. However, I don't know if that trike maker also made small bikes, although it's quite possible. That company started producing trikes right after WWII. Couldn't even give a close guess on the value.

Dave


----------

